# Buying Land in Spain



## walkingsoul (Jun 24, 2012)

I have noticed a fair amount of cheap land for sale in Spain and wondered if anyone else has considered buying something like this to live off grid initially in a van?
Is anyone even doing it right now?
Any areas to avoid.
thanks.


----------



## kenspain (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry but in some places here in Spain they have stop that but there is still ways around it but can be risky there is a lot of paper work to do and you must have some one that Speaks Spanish If it is just an Idea you have at the moment good luck but if you make your mind up to do it i can give you a phone number that someone will help you do it, when i first came over i done it for 3 years with out any problems but one thing you must have to get away with it is a Spanish reg motor.:wave::cheers:


----------



## walkingsoul (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi and thanks for the reply.

I am not sure if I have explained myself properly.

I have seen property for sale all above board that either needs renovating or building for 10k including all taxes and fees.
For example a few adverts say the land would be suitable for a wooden building or static some with the possibility of getting some mains connection like electricity and water.
Its pretty out the way and isolated ideal for me but never on your life for others so to speak.
My idea was to live and work out of a van even a caravan while building such a wooden building on my own land.
Naturally if need be I would buy a Spanish vehicle.


----------



## billi (Jun 25, 2012)

*spain*

be VERY careful wen buying land in spain.usually the land is for sale coz the owner cannot get permission 2 build on it themselves!!.get a gud gestoria(solicitor)to check out all aspects about the land u r interested in.he will b able to check everything at the town hall(ajuntamiento).also,make sure the solicitor is not related to the person who is selling the land(not joking)if it was me i wud go to a local bar and ask if anyone ad any land for rent.that way to guy can get a bit of money in his back pocket.you can then get a big water-but and a small genny,put ur van/mh on there and ur away.we lived in spain 15 years so we saw a lot of people cumin out and making bad calls.if u need any more help pm me.many regards-billi


----------



## kenspain (Jun 25, 2012)

walkingsoul said:


> Hi and thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am not sure if I have explained myself properly.
> 
> ...



1st before you can build anything here you must get a building licence 2nd you must get plans these must be approved all this take,s   money and time 

2nd  any property thats out of the way is very unlikely to have electricity and water on hand this property if needs reforming under 10k. You can get the services put on but that costs money.

Wooden houses again you must have a licence to build and again planes with out the paper work you wont get water or electricity put on.

Please dont think i am trying to put you of coming out here. I have seen so many that have come out here to do what you want to do because some estate agent told them they can do this and do that just to get a sale .Things can be done like you want but no as easy as you think. If you need any help with your plans or come over to have a look round i will always help. Ken :wave:


----------



## billi (Jun 25, 2012)

*vehicle*

just saw ur bit about ur vehicle.u can take ur uk reg car/vehicle to spain as long as its taxed,mot-ed and insured in its country of origin.if anyone says u can get a spanish mot(itv)done on ur uk vehicle wot covers u,thats a load of crap.this certificate just says ur car is road worthy!!!THATS ALL IT IS


----------



## walkingsoul (Jun 25, 2012)

Many thanks for the heads up guys I will take it as good advise.
I had thought of just renting some land for a bit as the novelty may wear off after some time!
You never know do you.
And yes it was an estate agent firm kind of selling the notion/dream of building a shack and living there lol.
So is it possible to rent some land and put a caravan on there legally?
Any ideas if anything similar is possible in Italy?
I ask about Italy as we speak fluent Italian but Italy has a winter that can be very cold which would kind of defeat the object.
Many thanks.


----------



## billi (Jun 26, 2012)

*spain*

hi ws,yes u can rent/buy some land and stick a van on there(just no permanent structures).ur rite about renting in case u get bored with it all.i wud luk 5/10 miles inland,as the prices r always cheaper.dont worry about the lingo as most speaks english.


----------



## kenspain (Jun 26, 2012)

In my town not a lot speak English its mostly the young that do. The further inland you go the less english speaking  people there is. As not much is being sold here now land and houses are cheap to rent,:wave:


----------



## Byronic (Jun 26, 2012)

billi said:


> hi ws,yes u can rent/buy some land and stick a van on there(just no permanent structures).ur rite about renting in case u get bored with it all.i wud luk 5/10 miles inland,as the prices r always cheaper.dont worry about the lingo as most speaks english.



Most "speaks" English you put it.... I don't think so, as an overall percentage figure probably similar to the number of Brits that speak Spanish.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 26, 2012)

hi ken .so i will find lots of bargains this winter then . i never saw any last tim,e i was in spain .property was still too high i thought .
needs to drop alot to be worth buying .used to see them but too many have gone over and payed through the nose pushing prices way too high .


----------



## kenspain (Jun 26, 2012)

vwalan said:


> hi ken .so i will find lots of bargains this winter then . i never saw any last tim,e i was in spain .property was still too high i thought .
> needs to drop alot to be worth buying .used to see them but too many have gone over and payed through the nose pushing prices way too high .



Lots here now if you look and dont go to estate agents Alan 2 bed flat near were you stayed when you came to see me 51.000 euro,s house in the campo with pool 60,000 euros. Had to go and get another van they been stopping us going on the beach and parking in the car park when fishing. so now for local stuff i have an ambulance just nearly finished it.  lot of the roads have got or are getting no motorhome signs put up so there is plenty of fun for you to have here now, hope your well Alan and i will see you when you come over later in the year. of to Portugal in 2 weeks be away 6 weeks only this time.:wave:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 26, 2012)

you enjoy your break . my neighbour across the road is over near ourique never know you might meet him .brian is his name . think you go over by there. you may already know him . he as a villa or two over there. drive safe .catch you later .


----------



## walkingsoul (Mar 25, 2013)

hi been away from the forum for a bit.
I am wondering what the rules are on static caravans on a piece of land?
I know there are static sites but I don't want all the noise that comes with them! 
I don't mind being off grid.


----------



## voyagerstan (Mar 25, 2013)

hi soul   as everyone say they have tightened up rules latlerly mainly cos prolems have been publisized so much   and to generate income for the iomento . having said that we have 25000mt land at relleu and have a static on it and not had any probs . we have agenny and awater deposit and a fosse . there are no taxes or chareges only  25 euros for water bouser and petrol for genny . works well for us .     stan   :goodluck:


----------



## walkingsoul (Mar 26, 2013)

voyagerstan said:


> hi soul   as everyone say they have tightened up rules latlerly mainly cos prolems have been publisized so much   and to generate income for the iomento . having said that we have 25000mt land at relleu and have a static on it and not had any probs . we have agenny and awater deposit and a fosse . there are no taxes or chareges only  25 euros for water bouser and petrol for genny . works well for us .     stan   :goodluck:



How did you find the land and go about things?


----------



## voyagerstan (Mar 26, 2013)

hi soul  we found the land driving around looking in the area we liked rang the number that was on the sign . we met up in bar in vilage it turned out
               he had another peice of land which was bigger and a better position (the origanal land was under 10000mt which you need if you intend 
               getting p.p this may have changed now this was 6years ago ) he told us what he wanted for it . we went and stopped on the land for aweek or so 
               (with his permision) got back to him with a cheackey offer which to our serprise he acepted .  it turned out he needed the money so maybe
               not cheekey enough .   so here we are with a peice of land which over years weve put a static on and all the other things that go with it .
                                                 hope this helps  best wishes   stan


----------



## coolasluck (Mar 26, 2013)

That is certainly an idea i  would like to own,its somewhere where you can rest up all, we would want somewhere that we could use as a base is all , portugal was my favored country but the wife was not too keen.


----------



## BrianG (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi there. In my humble opinion your ability to speak Italian will be an advantage. When I lived in Spain I had many Spanish friends who chose Italy for their holidays because of language similarity.  We had a visit recently frrom a couple of "Jehovah's Witnesses"  one of whom was Italian. I had quite a long conversation with him in "Spantalian"


----------

